# Dish



## Phantom (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok, not sure if this goes here... Apparently Dish Network is dropping Fox (Basic), FSN, and National Geographic from their channels... wtf?

That means no House, Bones, or any other of the shows I love and adore!


----------



## Green (Oct 23, 2010)

HAHAHA what


----------



## Mai (Oct 23, 2010)

I think Fox wanted to up the prices or something. I don't know about the others.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 23, 2010)

The last five new episodes of House and Bones are all on Hulu.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 23, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> The last five new episodes of House and Bones are all on Hulu.


Yes but there's a one week delay for the House episodes. ;_;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh.

Well, it's still better than nothing! (And Directv is the obviously superior choice*)

*this statement has not been evaluated by anyone


----------



## Aisling (Oct 23, 2010)

Personally I think Charter is pretty awesome but idk :I My grandpa's had Charter for his TV and innernets for as long as I can remember, and the rest of my immediate family that I don't really live with is ditching Dish for Charter for the house they just bought.
edit: If Kammington is to be believed I can totally watch Glee on Hulu so I think you'll be okay there


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 25, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> The last five new episodes of House and Bones are all on Hulu.


Fox blocks you from watching their stuff on Hulu if you use a station they're disputing with.


----------



## The Exiled Jesus (Oct 25, 2010)

Dish what did you do to my tv your dead to me dead I say


----------

